# Awesome WM Fragen

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

ich hab vor jetzt parallel zu XFCE4 awesome WM zu installieren.

Ich bin aber noch nicht so ganz erfahren mit Linux.

Kann man das 1:1 wie in dem Wiki machen (http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Awesome) oder muss man da auf was aufpassen?

Wie kann man beim Start auswählen welche Oberfläche man verwenden will? (SLiM)

Oder wo stellt man überhaupt ein, welche er standardmäßig startet?

Sind da Programme schon dabei oder muss man das erst einrichten? (Ich mein: einen Terminal, einen Dateimanager, ...)

LG Roland

----------

## jodel

Der gentoo wiki Eintrag ist eigentlich ganz gut, nur die Wicked Widgets würde ich nicht mehr verwenden, lieber die Vicious Widgets.

Welche X-Oberfläche du beim Start verwendest, stellst du in der .xinitrc ein. Willst du Awesome, schreibst du da "exec awesome" rein, für XFCE "exec xfce" (oder so)

Mit SLiM kenne ich mich nicht aus, da ich immer mit "startx" starte, vielleicht geht das da irgendwie anders oder besser.

Bei Awesome ist KEIN Filemanager, Terminal oder sonstwas dabei, muss alles von Hand eingestellt oder gestartet werden. Awesome ist nur ein Windowmanager, keine Desktopumgebung (wie KDE, Gnome).

Allerdings kannst du wie gesagt über die Widgets brauchbare Zusatzfunktionen einbauen. Bei mir habe ich z.B. Maileingang, CPU Auslastung, Up/Download, Lautstärke in der Leiste.

Vorteile liegen klar auf der Hand: extrem niedrige Speicherauslastung (nur 1% Memory voll nach dem Start) und sauschneller Start (bei mir 1 Sek nach Login)

Die Konfiguration ist zwar nervig, lohnt sich aber. Ich habs mittlerweile so wies mir passt und muss nichts mehr ändern.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

cool, so was hab ich mir vorgestellt, eine Oberfläche die nicht den ganzen Rechner in die Knie zwängt. (Hatte bis vor kurzem einen Pentium3 mit 500 MHz und 256MB Ram mit Debian und Gnome "hängen" gelaufen ist der nämlich nicht mehr.)

Mit dem Netbookprozessor kann man dann also auch ordentlich arbeiten?

Wenn du mit startx arbeitest, heißt das, dass du dich im Terminal einlogst und dann startx eingibst wie bei der Backtrackdvd?

Dass hatte ich auch mal vor, wo sagt man SLiM dass er nicht starten soll? Nur mit rc-update reicht nicht oder?

Was verwendest/empfiehlst du für eine Filemanager/Terminal?

Und wie richte ich die widgets ein?

LG Roland

----------

## jodel

 *72_6f_6c_61_6e_64 wrote:*   

> cool, so was hab ich mir vorgestellt, eine Oberfläche die nicht den ganzen Rechner in die Knie zwängt. (Hatte bis vor kurzem einen Pentium3 mit 500 MHz und 256MB Ram mit Debian und Gnome "hängen" gelaufen ist der nämlich nicht mehr.)
> 
> Mit dem Netbookprozessor kann man dann also auch ordentlich arbeiten?
> 
> Wenn du mit startx arbeitest, heißt das, dass du dich im Terminal einlogst und dann startx eingibst wie bei der Backtrackdvd?
> ...

 

Wahrscheinlich wird auch die alte Kiste besser laufen, aber du kannst auch puppy linux oder damn small linux testen, vielleicht ist das eine gute Alternative.

Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich gar nicht wie man den Loginmanager einrichtet deshalb kann ich dir auch nicht sagen wie man den wieder weg bekommt. Ich finde das mit startx eigentlich am praktischten. Theoretisch kannst du auch mit einem Loginscript in der .bash_profile X automatisiert starten.

Als Filemanager nehme ich den Midnight Commander für alles, wenn du es mehr graphisch magst nimm thunar. Der MC mountet z.B. keine CDs oder USB Sticks automatisch. Ein Grund warum ich den MC nehme ist auch, dass ich mein System komplett auf Tastaturbedienung eingerichtet hab. Awesome ist komplett mit Tastatur steuerbar, dazu kannst du dir alle möglichen Tastenkombis belegen wie du willst. Vor allem auf Notebook ist das Touchpad eh immer nervig.

Als Terminal reicht xterm oder urxvt, ich nehme urxvt.

Das mit den Widgets ist nicht ganz so leicht für einen Anfänger, lies mal im awesome wiki;

http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/My_first_awesome

Die Leute im IRC sind auch immer hilfreich.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Dass hatte ich auch mal vor, wo sagt man SLiM dass er nicht starten soll? Nur mit rc-update reicht nicht oder? 

 

Wenn du beim einrichten von SLIM wie hier beschrieben http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/SLiM

vorgegangen bist, dann gäb's z.B. die Möglichkeit mit 

```

rc-update del xdm default

```

den start von X / eines Displaymanagers zu unterbinden.

Ist schon was länger her, dass ich was mit SLIM gemacht habe, aber ich persönlich finde einen grafischen Log-in Manager schon schick und praktisch, auch für schlanke Umgebungen, wenn er denn so wenig Ressourcen wie SLIM benötigt. Pratisch ist er auch da man ihn z.B. auch für Live CD's mit automatischer Log-On funktionalität versehen kann.

Das wird dann alles über die /etc/slim.conf gesteuert. Diese einfach mal durchlesen, um die auskommentierten Optionen zu verstehen. 

Hier gibt's dann auch noch Hilfe: http://slim.berlios.de/manual.php Sicher findet sich auch irgendwo der passende eintrag wie SLIM nach dem Log-on Awesome als DM startet.

Aber zuvor wirst du sicher erstmal den AWESOME zum laufen bringen und konfigurieren wollen, danach kann man das ja immer noch aktivieren, wenn man will.

Viel Erfolg dabei - ich kenn mich mit AWESOME leider nicht aus...

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## disi

Ich habe immer pcmanfm mit awesome als file manager und mrxvt als terminal  :Smile: 

So sieht meine .xinitrc aus:

```

$ cat .xinitrc

#!/bin/bash

setxkbmap gb &

xcompmgr -c -t-5 -l-5 -r4.2 -o.55 &

mrxvt &

exec /usr/bin/awesome

```

So ein bisschen Schatten und Transparenz sind schon chick mit xcompmgr und beim start gleich mit mrxvt. Das setxbkmap nur als Sicherheit, falls der Xorg wieder spinnt.

----------

